# Recommend A Shaving Cream



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Have read numerous threads here on about safety razors, and having suffered from severe razor burn/irritation for years after shaving, I am ordering a Merkur HD safety razor and brush.

Could anyone recommend me a good shaving cream that wont cause irritation or dry my face during/after shaving?

Had real problems over the years with shaving and have tried lots of off the shelf products and techniques so hoping these purchases will stop me losing a pint of blood when I shave. 

Really hope someone can help

Markyt001:wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use lots of hot water to wash my face...

Then start with this pre shave oil

Leave it for a few minutes, then top with this Shaving cream

:thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Any other products that may be also ideal?


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look here, really good for geezer groomin:thumb:

http://www.cliniqueformen.co.uk/spe...-pre-shaving&gclid=CKSoisf_-Z8CFZEA4wod_ljAWg


----------



## A-town (Feb 16, 2010)

Gids64 said:


> Have a look here, really good for geezer groomin:thumb:
> 
> http://www.cliniqueformen.co.uk/spe...-pre-shaving&gclid=CKSoisf_-Z8CFZEA4wod_ljAWg


Clinique is in another world for shaving. I cant remember the last time it caused cuts or irritation!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

The one I'm using at the moment is The Body Shop Maca Root Shave Cream :

http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_g...atCode=C_SkinCare_MensSkinCare&prdcode=56828m

Really good stuff.

Also one tip I picked up from the interweb is after washing face, rub some moisturiser into your (wet) face prior to putting your shave cream on. Really helps keeps your skin "soft"

Edit : Spend £10 online and get £5 off at The Body Shop. To get the discount simply enter *510FEB* at checkout and the £5 will be deducted.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Noxzema every time :thumb:

http://www.noxzemaproducts.co.uk/


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

S500 said:


> Noxzema every time :thumb:
> 
> http://www.noxzemaproducts.co.uk/


Blimey, that takes me back a few years. Used to use the yellow Cocoa Butter version :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Shaving oil is a must:thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Taylor of Old Bond Street Sandlewood shaving cream and decent blades does the job for me!

Worth getting the aftershave balm as well makes a huge difference.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

king of shaves range for me


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

shaving is a very personal thing, whats good for one persons skin is like fire water to others. I have tried most of, but not all the products mentioned on this thread so far and all are decent for me. I have also used a lot of natural products ie lush, honeys etc but didn't like. Was given some refinary stuff for christmas and i have to say it is THE best gear i have ever used. They do a full range which is available on line but i have since found some heavily discounted in tk max which was a bargain. No irritation after, no burning and the foam made short work of my heavy beard. Well worth a try mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a Merkur HD and I'm currently using Taylors of Old Bond Street Herbal Pre-Shave Gel and their Almond Shaving Cream. Taylor's creams have different levels of moisturisation. Their Almond and Avacardo creams offer the most.

You need to make sure your skin is nicely warmed and moist before applying any products. Even after a shower I use a flannel wrung out with hot water and placed over the beard area.

However, I've just ordered a Merkur Progress razor which is adjustable. I think the HD, while a great intro to DE shaving, is a little too harsh for my upper lip and neck area. If I try for a BBS shave every day, then I will get some minor razor burn after a few days. I'm hoping an adjustable will help here.

I'm also planning on trying out some Truefitt and Hill products which are glycerin based, but significantly more expensive than the Taylors stuff.

Edit to add that you should definately follow up with a moisturiser/balm.
Also, have you watched Mantic59's DE shaving videos to make sure your technique is correct? Use a DE razor like a cartridge one and you'll end up with razor burn and cuts.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

S500 said:


> Noxzema every time :thumb:
> 
> http://www.noxzemaproducts.co.uk/


Great stuff


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

ncd said:


> The one I'm using at the moment is The Body Shop Maca Root Shave Cream :
> 
> http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_g...atCode=C_SkinCare_MensSkinCare&prdcode=56828m
> 
> ...


i like body shop shave cream and moisturisers!! :thumb:


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got various creams, Floris is pretty good, but I prefer l'occitane cade soap, and an alum block.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Avene shaving cream. It's made using water from a thermal spa in France. I've been there for an eczema treatment and the stuff is magic. You can get it in larger Boots stores


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

TOBS Lavender although Proraso is also highly recommended!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Phisp said:


> I have a Merkur HD and I'm currently using Taylors of Old Bond Street Herbal Pre-Shave Gel and their Almond Shaving Cream. Taylor's creams have different levels of moisturisation. Their Almond and Avacardo creams offer the most.
> 
> You need to make sure your skin is nicely warmed and moist before applying any products. Even after a shower I use a flannel wrung out with hot water and placed over the beard area.
> 
> ...


Had exactly the same problem and moved to a Progress. Best thing I ever did, however I now shave with it on 2.5 (which is probably the same as a standard HD) and get a BBS shave. Think it is more to do with technique than the razor. Start off on a low setting with the Progress and progress  up the scale over a month or two.:thumb:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have been using the Proraso pre shave and post shave and love it ! I would highly recommend it. I am going to try the cream next.

Great smell of eucalyptus (SP?)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I get on well with this The Real Shaving Co. Professional Formula Shave 2 Cream Sensitive: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
And I have some Omega Cream coming too:lol:


----------



## markonline1 (Jul 12, 2007)

I suffer badly from sensitive skin when shaving. I only have to look at the Gilette or wilkinson sword stuff and I break out in a rash. The stuff I found really works for me, as mentioned before, is the King Of Shaves stuff. Have no troubles at all using their gels so long as I stay away from the menthol stuff.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would try either:


Dermalogica
American Crew
Men-U

All very good.


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Truefitt & Hill Ultimate shaving cream
Truefitt & Hill West indian Lime shaving cream

Both very good! I will try the Taylor of Old Bond Street Almond + Avacado soon though I think.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been using this for the last 6 months.

http://www.mankind.co.uk/Geo-F-Trumper-Shave-Cream--Extract-of-Lime-200gm-Tub-PRODTRPS9/


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A good shaving brush is a must too.


----------

